# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La reserva hídrica en España está al 72,9% de su capacidad total

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

La reserva hídrica en España está al 72,9% de su capacidad total

Mie, 18 Ago, 2010

Abastecimiento
La reserva hidráulica está al 72,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.549 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 801 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero, que ha perdido 213 hm, mientras que las cuencas internas de Cataluña se mantienen en los niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

    * Galicia Costa se encuentra al 64,3%
    * Miño-Sil al 68,6%,
    * Cantábrico 66,4%
    * Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%
    * Duero al 73,7 %
    * Tajo al 66,4%
    * Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 81,8%
    * Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,4%
    * Guadalquivir al 80,3%
    * Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,5%
    * Segura al 59,2%
    * Júcar al 51,6%
    * Ebro al 74,4%
    * Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78%

La situación de las cuencas a fecha de hoy, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:

----------

